# Porcupine Tree in High Resolution Audio



## MrPorterhouse

I'm not sure if anyone is familiar with Porcupine Tree's high resolution audio discs, but if not, then you need to be. They have put out 3 fantastic DVD-Audio discs. I've heard 2 of them("In Absentia" and "Deadwing") and will be getting "Stupid Dream" as soon as I can. From what I've read, "Stupid Dream" surpasses the first 2 in fidelity and experience, which I can't even comprehend how that's possible, as the first 2 were mind-blowing in quality. These are truly reference discs for anyone wanting to get into high resolution multichannel audio.

Has anyone heard "Stupid Dream" yet? I can't wait to get it. PT has gone with more of a hard rock-heavy sound with "In Absentia" and "Deadwing", and "Stupid Dream" is more of a psychedelic-mellow type sound, which seems like it would have a good appeal on this forum based on the following of Pink Floyd type stuff.


----------



## Sonnie

Did somebody say Pink Floyd? :hyper: 

I've never heard of PT before... are they are new band or been around for a while?


----------



## MrPorterhouse

First album was back in 1991. I'm pretty much a rookie of their stuff, but they are a band who has a very strong interest in designing their music in multichannel and they support high resolution audio as well. That's a huge plus in my book. Its always better when you have a band that approaches surround as a forethought and incorporates it into their creative process than those bands who just do it as an after thought. You can clearly tell the difference.

http://www.porcupinetree.com/discography.cfm


----------



## Sonnie

Interesting... looks like they toured in the North America a llittle while back. Once you get the "Stupid Dream" CD in and give it a listen, let us know what you think.

I had a listen to a sample of the tracks on the Metanoia CD and it has some resemblance of PF. The beginning of the _Mesmer III/Coma Divine_ track reminds me of something PF would do. Some of the tracks seem like a cross between James Newton Howard and PF... definitely different though. I imagine I'll have to give them a test run.


----------



## Phil M

Porcupine Tree 
Pink Floyd
Ozrics Tentacles

Notice a common theme?
Rule Britannia :jiggy: :sn:


----------



## 11B2P

MrPorterhouse,

Thanks for the tip!

I recently started (June of this year) listening to Porcupine Tree and I must say I really like their music!

I have only listened to "Deadwing" and "In Absentia" on regular CD so I will be on the lookout for their high resolution audio discs.

Sonnie give them a listen, you might like them.

-Bill M.


----------



## Sonnie

I'm definitely going to order up a CD.


----------



## Mitch G

Just to help with the evangelizing (sp?), I came across PT in a thread discussing Pink Floyd's Pulse DVD and they really are good. They're not Pink Floyd clones, but they have rich musical textures like you find in PF music. 

I picked up the Stupid Dream CD/DVD-A set and although I don't have a DVD-A player, it does have a DTS 5.1 track which is great to listen to. Bottom line is that they are in the top 5 discs I listen to currently and I'm mad that their current tour doesn't stop in Chicago.


Mitch


----------



## F1 fan

Just found out that PT has released a concert DVD called Arriving Somewhere but not Here.I read some reviews on another forum and they all say it is very very good.
Has anyone here heard it yet?


----------



## azjimmy

I too just came across PT in a B&W Nautilus sampler DVD (I can always dream, right?). I was impressed with the song, from "In Absentia" I believe. I am making them and the Crystal Method my next hi-res purchase.
Jim


----------



## Phil M

Sonnie, Just returned from almost two weeks in China - didn't get the chance to visit any HT or HiFi manufacturers unfortunately.
Did you get the chance to listen to any PT yet?


----------



## Sonnie

I haven't yet... other than on the net. I like them and will order a CD. I just got to do it. I've been so busy with various things that I've lost time to do anything else at all. I'm overloaded for sure.


----------



## F1 fan

azjimmy said:


> I too just came across PT in a B&W Nautilus sampler DVD (I can always dream, right?). I was impressed with the song, from "In Absentia" I believe. I am making them and the Crystal Method my next hi-res purchase.
> Jim


This B&W demo disc is also my first taste of PT .After hearing it I went out and bought at the time the just released CD of Deadwing and I like it a lot.I want to get all 3 DVD-A releases eventually.

I think the demo helped the artists sales more than B&W.:bigsmile:


----------



## 11B2P

Looks like the PT Concert DVD "Arriving Somewhere..." comes out either Sep 26th (according to Amazon)or October 10th (according to an eBay seller).

I think I will be on the look out for this and pick it up. :jump: 

The overseas special edition release was limited to 2000. 

I hope they do not do that for Region 1.


----------



## Mitch G

As I understand it there was a limited, numbered edition 2-disc set of which 2000 were made and sold through www.burningshed.com.

And, you can actually buy the 2-disc set through burningshed right now. But, I think it's a few bucks more than the amazon price. However, rumor is that there are only 8000 of these 2-disc sets and once sold out only a 1-disc version will be available.

Anyway, the reports from those who already have the DVD give it major thumbs ups.


Mitch


----------



## Sonnie

It appears they are sold out already through burningshed.com.

I may try to pick it up on Amazon.com instead of buying a CD.


----------



## 11B2P

I saw that too, Sonnie


----------



## azjimmy

Well, I dropped an order for In Absentia this afternoon, along with Blue Man Group and The Crystal Method. Thanks to all for giving me the boost I needed to make the purchase.
I'm not a big fan of Amazon so I ordered from Acoustic Sounds. I'll let you know how they do.
Jim​


----------



## Mitch G

BTW, I found the Arriving Somewhere 2-disc DVD set at Borders today - $20 (but I got $4 off by using a Borders Reward coupon).
It's pretty good. I only have 3 concert DVDs, and I think this is my least favorite (Pink Floyd Pulse and Cream at Royal Albert Hall being the others). The sound quality is great. But, I'm a little tired of the grainy-movie thing with the video. And, in all fairness, I still like PF and Cream more. 

This is just my opinion and not meant to be a slight against PT or their fans. When PT comes to Chicago again and if they play a small venue again, I'll go see them.


Mitch


----------



## Sonnie

Hmmm.... I think that means I'll just order the CD.


----------



## 11B2P

Is the "Arriving Somewhere..." DVD in full screen or widescreen?


----------



## Mitch G

It's in 16:9 format.


Mitch


----------



## 11B2P

Thanks, Mitch!


----------



## Sonnie

Well thanks to Mitch I got to watch the first DVD of Arriving Somewhere today. I liked it. The opening track was my favorite and I'll have to watch it one more time before returning it.


----------



## Mitch G

Take your time, Sonnie.


Mitch


----------



## muse77

I found this thread a little late. A website to sample Porcupine Tree is at http://www.progarchives.com. They have an awesome site with hours :dizzy: of MP3's from all kinds of artist to listen to. I found this site while looking for Pink Floyd and Hawkwind style music.:T The only problem now is where to start to order cd's.:scratchhead:


----------



## Sonnie

Is someone wondering where to buy CDs??? :whistling:


----------



## muse77

Aaahhhh! I can take a hint.:bigsmile: Oh, the pain on what to buy first.:daydream: decisions decisions


----------



## Sonnie

The easiest solution is to just by them all... :yes:


----------



## muse77

Hmmm. Great idea. I have to trust your judgement since your a Floyd fan :T and have a cool website. 

If you can't trust a Floyd fan who can you trust?:hail:


Bryan


----------



## pardonband

Just found this and joined the forum. Have been a Porcupine Tree fan for a little over a year now. Am anxiously awaiting the arrival of tomorrow's new album "The Incident" which I ordered in the deluxe edition to get the 5.1. 

I've been a Floyd fan for quite a while, and see the Floyd influence in PT. For those that have just checked out a song or two of the band, or even a single album... Be sure to check out more. One album does not do justice to the amazing body of work that these guys have put out over the last 18 years. I've bought everything, and over the course of the last year, still haven't been able to wear it out. 

Be sure to check out their info for the list of official releases. Discs like Metanoia are older B-sides that are cool, but definitely don't represent the stunning sonic quality and songwriting that this band has produced. enjoy! (no I don't work for the band... I'm just obsessed)


----------



## Endesereth

If you like porcupine tree you may like riverside, they have some good sound quality(saying that I get it from itunes lol) but if you get the cd's I bet they would be amazing.


----------

